# FRESH TRADE Crusty 1950 schwinn  panther



## OZ1972 (Sep 14, 2021)

Very crusty 1950 panther , believe it or not it rides  like a dream , rode it about 6 miles tonight & did great , picked this one up from my cousin on a stingray trade , he got it from Ron aka schwinnguyinohio , we seem to pass bikes back & forth quite often LOL , thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Very crusty 1950 panther , believe it or not it rides  like a dream , rode it about 6 miles tonight & did great , picked this one up from my cousin on a stingray trade , he got it from Ron aka schwinnguyinohio , we seem to pass bikes back & forth quite often LOL , thanks for looking !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1478821
> 
> ...





Looks like your tank is missing the cigarette lighter?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 14, 2021)

It looks like a solid ride. Are you going to paint it?


----------



## B607 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bead blast, prime and paint.  New seat and light and fresh chrome.  A new Panther!  Gary


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> It looks like a solid ride. Are you going to paint it?



I think I am going to turn it into a deluxe hornet since the chrome is so bad , whatcha think  ?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 15, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I think I am going to turn it into a deluxe hornet since the chrome is so bad , whatcha think  ?



I think that sounds great.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2021)

I say leave it as is and rock it cause its purdy like it is!  ....but hey, folks dont call me KrustyChris for nothing.  Whatever ya do Im sure it'll be awesome.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 15, 2021)

Yea I remember it , owned it less than a hour lol


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks guys , i might be crazy but i love old crusty tank bikes !!!!!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Thanks guys , i might be crazy but i love old crusty tank bikes !!!!!!!!



O you're crazy alright....but so am I so why not be crazy with company!  Lol

I always wanted to start a club that was all bikes like this and call it Yard Art Bicycle Club.  Sadly guys like you and I are so scarce that it probably will never happen.


----------



## phantom (Sep 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I think I am going to turn it into a deluxe hornet since the chrome is so bad , whatcha think  ?



I would just do whatever you want with it, it's a neat old bike. I am pretty sure Hornets of any year never had that chainguard.  I would just get a patinaed rear rack and clean it up the best you can and enjoy.


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe we can come up with something on your club idea , that be awesome  !!!!
Bikes with rust & patina just feel more their age & character  , their is probably a good story behind every scratch and dent !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

phantom said:


> I would just do whatever you want with it, it's a neat old bike. I am pretty sure Hornets of any year never had that chainguard.  I would just get a patinaed rear rack and clean it up the best you can and enjoy.



I will keep you posted thanks again buddy


----------



## tacochris (Sep 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Maybe we can come up with something on your club idea , that be awesome  !!!!
> Bikes with rust & patina just feel more their age & character  , their is probably a good story behind every scratch and dent !!!!!!!



No offense to nice painted bikes because I respect the work that goes into them....but when I see a shiny painted old phantom or autocycle, it beautiful, but looks identical to the last one I saw and side by side they all look the same.  
My crusty bikes are like finger prints and personalities and I can pick every one of my bikes out in a line up because they have their own look, and history and attitude!  Plus, if you've ever seen me, Im not a shiny, perfect person....I look homeless in most cases (or so my wife tells me) haha.  I like my bikes as a reflection of my personality.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 17, 2021)

Well said @tacochris ! I would be proud to join your club as I love crusty bikes, pick up trucks, cars, etc!!!

Photo evidence:

















The subject of this thread is right up my alley! 😉


----------



## tacochris (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Well said @tacochris ! I would be proud to join your club as I love crusty bikes, pick up trucks, cars, etc!!!
> 
> Photo evidence:
> View attachment 1480117
> ...



Man thats a beautiful line up!  Its really awesome to see people who think like me and dont call me crazy!  haha  I think the Yard Art group would be just awesome and Ive pitched it to alot of people who just look at me like Im crazy. Im at the point now where I almost dont wanna own a bike that isnt rough, to the degree that every shiny nice bike I have I end up selling in favor of something crusty and rough. 

I landed this Monark recently from this site and its crrrrusssssty but its quickly becoming one of my most anticipated builds once the 45 is done.  Pictures dont do the crust justice....its like a work of art to me.  Seat was replaced with a better one because the original was a tetanus hazard.  haha


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 17, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Man thats a beautiful line up!  Its really awesome to see people who think like me and dont call me crazy!  haha  I think the Yard Art group would be just awesome and Ive pitched it to alot of people who just look at me like Im crazy. Im at the point now where I almost dont wanna own a bike that isnt rough, to the degree that every shiny nice bike I have I end up selling in favor of something crusty and rough.
> 
> I landed this Monark recently from this site and its crrrrusssssty but its quickly becoming one of my most anticipated builds once the 45 is done.  Pictures dont do the crust justice....its like a work of art to me.  Seat was replaced with a better one because the original was a tetanus hazard.  haha
> 
> View attachment 1480135



I love what you preach, brother. I’ve always ridden crusty stuff because that’s what I could afford to play with. Over time I just didn’t care anymore and embraced the suck. Lol. Plus I love the looks on peoples faces when they see me roll up on some scrap pile. Makes me happy to give things new life that others would just walk right by…


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Well said @tacochris ! I would be proud to join your club as I love crusty bikes, pick up trucks, cars, etc!!!
> 
> Photo evidence:
> View attachment 1480117
> ...



Who has the truss bar bike? That frame style is on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2021)

Shawn Michael said:


> Who has the truss bar bike? That frame style is on my bucket list for sure.






That's my 1919 Mead Arch Frame Ranger and one of my favorite bikes. Was pretty crusty when found & fork looked like a bucket of elbows. All bent & twisted...




Rides like a custom road bike & absolutely love it now.😍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Man thats a beautiful line up!  Its really awesome to see people who think like me and dont call me crazy!  haha  I think the Yard Art group would be just awesome and Ive pitched it to alot of people who just look at me like Im crazy. Im at the point now where I almost dont wanna own a bike that isnt rough, to the degree that every shiny nice bike I have I end up selling in favor of something crusty and rough.
> 
> I landed this Monark recently from this site and its crrrrusssssty but its quickly becoming one of my most anticipated builds once the 45 is done.  Pictures dont do the crust justice....its like a work of art to me.  Seat was replaced with a better one because the original was a tetanus hazard.  haha
> 
> View attachment 1480135




Thanks Chris! There area few folks here that have impressive crusty bikes in their collection. The "Who Prefers to Preserve the Crust" thread is a great place to see them. 😉 I have parts for a CWC delivery cycle marinating for a crusty build in the near future.(As soon as I can make some room🙄).

I also find the general public seems to be drawn to the crustier bikes for some reason as well. If they walk up on a group of us they tend to favor them over nicer bikes with lots of paint left. My Mead won "Best Bike" at 2019 Denver Tweed Ride for crying out loud. 😂  I've just always been drawn to crusty stuff with wheels. Especially when fixed up, hot rodded, custom, whatever and put back in service.

Another thing I like about a crusty bike is you don't have to worry about it getting scratched to much.


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> I think I am going to turn it into a deluxe hornet since the chrome is so bad , whatcha think  ?



What needs to be done to make it a delux ? I thought it already was with the springer front end.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2021)

vincev said:


> What needs to be done to make it a delux ? I thought it already was with the springer front end.




The bike is a Panther with a chrome tank and fenders. I think he's going with the Hornet name change idea since the tank and fenders were painted.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2021)

phantom said:


> I would just do whatever you want with it, it's a neat old bike. I am pretty sure Hornets of any year never had that chainguard.  I would just get a patinaed rear rack and clean it up the best you can and enjoy.


----------

